# عاوز اعرف فتح المحجر بالتفجير ويتعلق بالحسابات الهندسية



## عبدالحميد رمضان (1 أكتوبر 2010)

فتح المحجر بالتفجير والطرق الهندسية لفتح المحجر وحساب الميل وتصميم الطرق ومن يساعدنى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## النواصي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

تفجير انفاق او مفتوح كيف نظام المحجر


----------



## aidsami (3 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام 
حسب علمي المحجر منجم مكشوف.


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعه ما فيش حد شغال فى المحاجر ولا ايه


----------



## aidsami (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام
تفضل من هنا
*1- **strategic open pit mine course*​ PDF,68.7MB,1009P​ part1​ http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/course%20mining%20for%20ftp/strategic%20open%20pit%20mine%20planning/Strategic%20Open%20Pit%20Mine%20Planning%20Course%20Outline(www.mininginfomine.com)1009p.part1.exe​ part2​ http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/course%20mining%20for%20ftp/strategic%20open%20pit%20mine%20planning/Strategic%20Open%20Pit%20Mine%20Planning%20Course%20Outline(www.mininginfomine.com)1009p.part2.rar​ part3​ http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/course%20mining%20for%20ftp/strategic%20open%20pit%20mine%20planning/Strategic%20Open%20Pit%20Mine%20Planning%20Course%20Outline(www.mininginfomine.com)1009p.part3.rar​ part4​ http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/course%20mining%20for%20ftp/strategic%20open%20pit%20mine%20planning/Strategic%20Open%20Pit%20Mine%20Planning%20Course%20Outline(www.mininginfomine.com)1009p.part4.rar​ part5​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/course%20mining%20for%20ftp/strategic%20open%20pit%20mine%20planning/Strategic%20Open%20Pit%20Mine%20Planning%20Course%20Outline(www.mininginfomine.com)1009p.part5.rar

[/FONT] عند النتهاء من التحميل كلمة السر لفك الملفات المضغوطة هو:​ [FONT=&quot]www.mininginfomine.com[/FONT]


----------



## aidsami (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*2- 
**SME MINING HANDBOOK 1996*​ *كتاب شامل في المناجم السطحية و تحت الأرضية*​ تعداد صفحات : 2260 صفحه​ حجم فايل :95.4MB​ *Part1*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/Otj7wTmq/S-M-E_-1996part1.html*​ *part2*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/pZRo3Lry/S-M-E_-1996part2.html*​ *part3*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/yINoQKbf/S-M-E_-1996part3.html*​ *part4*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/yMidwSoa/S-M-E_-1996part4.html*​ 

*عند النتهاء من التحميل كلمة السر لفك الملفات المضغوطة هو:​ www.mininginfomine.com*


*see chap 8 for Blasting*
*and Chap 13 for open pit Developing*







*3- **[FONT=&quot]Surface Blast Design[/FONT]*​ *به الكثير من المثلة التطبيقية*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://www.mininginfomine.com/userfiles/cliparts/drilling%20and%20blasting%20for%20ftp/surface%20blast%20design-konya/surface%20blast%20design%20by%20Calvin%20Konya(Founder%20of%20society%20of%20explosives%20Engineers)1990.exe

[/FONT]**عند النتهاء من التحميل كلمة السر لفك الملفات المضغوطة هو:​ www.mininginfomine.com*

​


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس aidsami وجزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aidsami (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب، اخي.


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك يا بشمهندس وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------

